# Odd chariot like toy.



## clarkbar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. New to the forum looking for some help identifying this ....object...toy...whatever it may be.
My father found it cleaning out his mother-in-law's house. I have been trying to help him identify what it might be and any information about it. I have looked for a couple of days now online with no luck at all. I realize all of you like to have as much information as possible but I'm sorry to say there are no markings visible what so ever. All i I can provide are the pictures attached. Any information will be much appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never seen one of these before. Possibly something that was homemade by someone handy in metalwork? Looks like it was made to hook onto another pedal vehicle like a trike or tractor.

Dave


----------



## clarkbar (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I am beginning to think the same thing, it is something someone made. Thanks a lot for taking a look and giving your opinion.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm thinking a Parade sulky to tow behind a slow vehicle's hitch???


----------



## MichiganDeb (Jul 30, 2012)

*I need help from the experts, please!*

I am assisting my neighbor in cataloging and selling items from his mother's estate. I found this old tricycle and am wondering if there is any value in it or if we should garage sale it. It has no manufacturer name on it, there is a tag that says Made In Taiwan, but that is most definitely Mighty Mouse on the shield. I am 56 years old, and don't remember ever having seen a tricycle like this. Of course, I am not a tricycle expert, so any assistance you all can give me is appreciated! Thank you! :o


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Deb,

I'd say just garage sale it. This model is no more than 25 years old, if even that. These Taiwan trikes are fairly cheaply made and don't hold up very well. Many of the ones you see for sale are already starting to get rusty all over, pedals break off, wheels wobble, etc. Of course, that's just my opinion from examining the construction of these makes of trikes in the past and seeing how quickly they can deteriorate from normal use.

I remember seeing similar Taiwan trikes in toy stores as far back as when my daughter was a toddler in the late 1980s. Never saw any in stores before that time.

Dave


----------



## MichiganDeb (Aug 1, 2012)

*Mighty Mouse Tricycle*

Thanks for your response, Dave! The tricycle is definitely not of the highest quality...just wanted to be sure the Mighty Mouse attribute didn't contribute to value. We will garage sale...thanks again!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 1, 2012)

No, you really won't be losing anything of value by setting it out for a garage sale, even with the Mighty Mouse name on it. Now, if this had been a mid-1950s US-made tricycle produced as a limited edition Mighty Mouse model when the saturday morning TV cartoon show was popular (I watched it as a kid), you'd have something better than a garage sale item, that possibly could be worth much more to a collector.

Dave


----------



## spook1s (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you guys sure that's Mighty Mouse and not a 1970's Japanimation character??  I can't see the image too well.. It's kinda small and not very detailed.
I'm leaning toward a Japanimation cartoon character..  Maybe if you attached larger close up pics we could tell for sure.


----------

